# اجهزه غرفه العمليات ccu or icu



## محمد مصلح النمر (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاه على اشرف خلق الله اجمعين اما بعد

ارجوا من المهندسين ان يساعدونا من ذكر بعض الاجهزه الموجوده في غرف العمليات 


غرف العمليات اوغرف العنايه المركزه
هي عباره عن غرف يتم اعدادها لتستقبل المرضى المضرورين لاجراء العمليات الطارئه او العمليات العاديه وفي اغلب الاحيان تكون هذه الغرف للمرضى التي يكونو فاقدين الوعي فيتم من خلالها مراقبه المريض والاعتناء به

بعض من محتويات غرف العمليات
يوجد فيها اسره تحمل المرضى
وانارات
واجهزه مراقبه
وجهاز ecg
وجهاز التنفس 
وغيرها من الاجهزة


اذا امكن المساعده فلا تبخلوا عنا


----------



## ا.بهجت (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اللى بتقوله تمام بس ناقص حاجات تانيه ومهمه برده جدا فى غرف الرعايه


----------



## ا.بهجت (17 ديسمبر 2010)

غرف العمليات بها سرير عمليات وتنفس عمليات وجهاز التخدير وهو عباره عن فلوتك لوضع ماده التخدير وفلوميتر لنسبه الاكسجين وشفاط سوائل ودياثرمى و كشاف اناره ومونيتور لمراقبه القلب والضغط


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يا بشمهندس بهجت انا طرحت الموضوع لكي استطيع من خلالكم الحصول على معلومات من الجانب الهندسي للاجهزه (فكره عملها وذكر دوائرها الكهربائية ) 
اريد بعض الاجهزه التي توجد فيها بشرط ان تكون من الناحيه الهندسيه 
اما من الناحيه الطبيه فحدث ولا حرج


----------



## amsaad (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الحبيب محمد مصلح
أرى أنك تهدف اساسا إلى معلومات عن الاجهزة بغرفة العمليات معلومات تفيد في الصيانة مثلا أو على الأقل فهم الجهاز نفسه 
ارى ان تراجع قسم كتيبات الصيانة فقد تجد ما يفيدك فعلا و هو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103538.html 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## amsaad (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ارى ان تراجع أيضا هذه الوصلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14374.html


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر eng:amsaad

والله يوفقك


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (24 ديسمبر 2010)

وحدة العناية المركزة Intensive Care Unit

​


جهاز Monitor الشاشة



تعد وحدة العناية المركزة من أهم الوحدات بالمستشفيات وأكثرها ازدحاماً و يتوفر بها أحدث المعدات والأجهزة الطبية كما تطبق فيها أحدث الأساليب و التدخلات الطبية التي غالباً ما تكون عميقة و معقدة.

من اهم الاجهزة ها هى :- 

1.monitor الشاشة 





2.ventilator جهاز التنفس الصناعى

3.DC_shock جهاز الصدمات الكهربية 
 


وهذا جهاز الصدمات الكهربائية ويستخدم اذا كان المريض تنفسه على وشك الانقطاع يتم الضغط على صدره لمساعده على اعادة بدا التنفس 
ثم يشحن الجهاز مثلا ب 100 جول على حسب تشخيص الدكتور ويتم ملامستهما بجسم المريض حتى يعود الى تنفسه . 




 


*مقدمة:
المراقبة المستمرة للمتغيرات الفيسيولويجية ضرورية جدا في كثير من الحالات منها: الإصابة بالجلطة ، بعد العمليات الجراحية ، وبعد الحوادث القوية.الأجهزة التي تقوم بذلك تسمى أجهزة مراقبة وظائف الأعضاء.
أجهزة مراقبة وظائف الأعضاء هي عبارة عن الأجهزة التي تستخدم لمراقبة المرضى في وحدات العناية المركزة ICU
ووحدات العناية بمرضى القلب CCU
وغرف العمليات OR غرف عمليات القلب المفتوح open heart
ولها القدرة على مراقبة حالة المريض بالتسجيل والعرض الفوري بصورة مستمرة ولفترات طويلة بالتاريخ والساعات ليتمكن الطبيب من التأكد من حالة المريض لحظة بلحظة والاستجابة بدقة وبصورة فعالة لاحتياجات المريض بالطرق المناسبة حسب ما تستدعيه حالة المريض.

*جهاز مراقبة الأعضاء:
تقسم أجهزة المراقبة إلى قسمين حسب عملها: 
1- أجهزة المراقبة السريرية: تكون هذه الأجهزة فوق سرير المريض لمراقبة حالة المريض عن قرب.

2- أجهزة المراقبة المركزية:تكون هذه الأجهزة في بمحطة المراقبة المركزية لمراقبة حالة المرضى عن بعد.

المتغيرات الفيسيولوجية التي يسجلها ويعرضها الجهاز

يقوم الجهاز بعرض وتسجيل عدة متغيرات من أهمها:
1- رسم تخطيط القلب ECG جهاز رسم كهربية القلب وفي هذه الحالة تكون دائرة ECG مبسطة لأنه لا تهمنا القراءات الدقيقة لارتفاع الموجات بل الأهم هو الشكل العام لها.
2- معدل نبضات القلب Hart Rate: أي عدد النبضات بالدقيقة BPM.
3- ضغط الدم المباشر IBP و ضغط الدم الغير مباشر NIBP.
4- معدل التنفس Respiration Rate: يعرض إشارة ومعدل التنفس بالدقيقة Rate/min.
5- نسبة الأكسجين بالدم O2: وهي النسبة المئوية الذي تحمله خلايا الدم الحمراء.
6- درجة الحرارة Temperature : وهي درجة حرارة جسم المريض.
7- إشارة تخطيط الدماغ: وهذه الإشارة تتوفر في بعض الأجهزة عن طريق جهاز رسم المخ EEG.

1. الــ ECG:
يقوم برسم تخطيط القلب في منطقة الصدر فقط ويتكون من ثلاثة leads
(RA ,LA ,LL)فأن التخطيط يظهر اما على الشاشة او على الورقة.


2.قياس حرارة الجسم:
الالكترود المربوط بالمريض يحتوي على قرص(وهذا القرص عبارة عن مقاومة حرارية "متحسسه للحرارة" يقوم بتحسس حرارة المريض وتحول الطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة كهربائية وذلك عن طريق transducerوذلك لكي يعرض على الشاشة.

3.قياس نسبة الاوكسجين:
وهو عبارة عن sensor مستقبل ويوضع حول اصبع المريض.
ويحتوي على مرسلاتIR الاشعه تحت الحمراء وضوء احمر red light ويعتبر الضوء الاحمر reference وذلك لانه لايمتص داخل الجسم من قبل الاوكسجين والدم ولهذا فأن الضوء الداخل هو نفسه الضوء الخارج.
اما الIR فأنه يمتص من قبل الاوكسجين ولهذا فأنه يقيس نسبة الاوكسجين ومن ثم يصل الى دائرة كهربائية موجودة بين الضوء الاحمر وال IR لكي تقيس الفرق بين القيمتين الخارجتين.

4.قياس ضغط الدم:
هو جهاز رقمي عادي به محرك MOTOR يدفع الهواءالى الكف والضغط المتولد داخل الكف يحول الى الtransducer ثم الى diophram وهو غشاء يضغط على مقاومة(متغيرة حسب الضغط) وقيمة المقاومة تترجم الى ضغط معين

*جهاز مراقبة مريض مع حاسب آلي:

هو طريق للتنفس أوالمساعدة في التنفس باستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعي عندما يكون المريض غير قادر على التنفس بالقدر الكافي لعملية تبادل الغازات الكافية لاحتياج الجسم والأنسجة أوعندما يكون المريض غير قادر تماما على اخذ النفس وهذا يرجع إلى عدةأسباب.

الحالات التي تحتاج إلى التنفس الصناعي:
أ‌- التنفس الصناعي العلاجي therapeutic ventilation:
.1في حالات فقد الوعي وإنعاش القلب والصدر.
.2. في حالات الصدمات لتوقف التنفس والقلب.
.3. في حالات أمراض الجهازالعضلي العصبي مثل حالات الوهن العضلي.
.4. في حالة حدوث خلل في الجهاز العصبي مثل إصابة المخ والحبل الشوكي وذلك تأثير مركز التنفس بالمخ.
.5. في حالات إصابة العمود الفقري.
.6. في حالات أمراض الجهاز التنفسي التي تؤدى إلى نقص الأكسجين مثل COBDو pulmonary edema و RDS .
.7. في حالات أمراض القلب مثل CONGESTIVE HEART Failure و حالات الصدمة القلبية.

ب‌- تنفس صناعيإجباري:
.1. بعدالعمليات الجراحية مثل عمليات القلب المفتوح والعمليات التي تحتاج إلى تخديرطويل
.2. في حالات اصبات الرأس وذلك لتأثر مركز التنفسبالمخ.

ج - الطرق المختلفة لاستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعي modes of ventilation
توجد عدة طرق لاستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعي ولكن يوجد ثلاث أنواع هم الأكثر استخدام هما:

د - التنفس الصناعي الاجبارى المستمر CMV
وهو يكون اختصار لى Controlled Mechanical Ventilation وعن طريقة يعطى الجهاز المريض عدد مرات تنفس وحجم من الهواء محدد على الجهاز ويتم ضبطه بواسطة الطبيب وفي هذة الحالة لا يأخذ المريض اى نفس و لكن يعتمد اعتماد كلى على الجهاز فقط.

استخدام هذه الطريقة:
- تستخدم للمرضى المصابين بإصابات الرأس حيث توقف مركز التنفس وارتفاع الضغط داخل المخ.
- أثناء العمليات الجراحية وذلك لإعطاء المريض أدوية مخدرة وأدوية ترجى العضلات.

هـ ‌- التنفس المتوافق بين الجهازوالمريضSIMV :

وهو يكوناختصار لي Synchronous Intermittent Mandatory Ventilation وهى طريقةلإمداد المريض مرات من التنفس بحجم محدد من الهواء على الجهازولكن الجهاز يعطى فرصة للمريض لأخذ نفس بنفسة وتستخدم كطريقة لبدء فصل المريضمن جهاز التنفس الصناعي حيث يجعل المريض يتنفس ثم الجهاز يكمل باقيالنفس.

و- التنفس عن طريق إعطاء هواءبضغط CPAP:

وهى طريقةلإمداد المريض بهواء تحت ضغط معين اثنا عملية التنفس – مع السماح ببعض الهواء داخل الحويصلات الهوائية بالرئةمما يساعد على عملية تبادل الغازات وزيادة كفاءة الرئيتين وتستخدم عمد فصل المريض من جهاز التنفس الصناعي

- المشاكل التي يمكن أن تحدث أثناء وضع المريض على جهاز التنفس الصناعيalarm يعطى انذار:

.1. كمية الهواء الداخل في النفس الواحد قليلة Low Tidal Volume:
وهذا يمكن أن يحدث نتيجة:
أ*. البالون الخاص بأنبوبة القصبة الهوائية غير ممتلئة – أو تسرب الهواء من البالون.
ب*. المريض يتنفس بنفسه.
ت*. عدم توصيل الأنابيب مع بعضها في دائرة محكمة .
ث*. وجود شرخ في اي وعاء خاص بالجهاز مثل المرطب فيجب التأكد من سلامة الجهاز والتوصيلات قبل وأثناءالاستخدام

2. عدم دخول هواء للمريض No tidal Volume:

ويحدث ذلك نتيجة :
أ*. فك أحدى الأنابيب من بعضها.
ب*. توقف في جهاز التنفس الصناعي نتيجة لعطل فني.
ت*. انقطاع التيار الكهربي فلذلك يجب على الممرضة ملاحظة المريض باستمرار للتأكد من سلامة الجهاز والتوصيلات وعمل اللازم عند حدوث اي مشكلة.

3. ارتفاع في ضغط الهواءhigh Pressure:

ويحدث ذلك نتيجة:
أ*. ضغط المريض باسنانة على أنبوبة القصبة الهوائية فيجب وضع ممر هوائي.
ب*. وجود ثنى في الأنبوبة الحنجرية أو الجهاز أو يكون شي ضاغط على الأنبوبة الخاصة بالجهاز.
ت*. وجود ماء في الأنابيب.
ث*. وجود افرازات بصدر المريض تحتاج إلى تشفيط.
ج*. المريض يقاوم الجهاز.
ح*. تكون نهاية الأنبوبة الحنجرية ملتصقة بجدار القصبة الهوائية أو موجودة داخل احد الرئتين.

4.انخفاض ضغط الهواء Low Pressure:
ويحدث نتيجة:
أ*. فصل احد أجزاء أنابيب جهاز التنفس الصناعي عن الأخرى.
ب*. وجود ثقب في المرطب أو قطع بالأنابيب يسمح بتسريب الهواء وتقليل الضغط.
ت*. البالون الخاص بالأنبوبة الحنجرية تكون غير ممتلئة بالهواء كمية كافية.

5. انخفاض الأكسجين Low Oxygen Inlet:
وتكون نتيجة مشكلة بمركزالأكسجين أو خرطوم الأكسجين غير متصل بالجهاز جيدا أو غير متصل بالشبكةجيدا.

*منظومة الغازات الطبية:
الاصفر vacuum 
الابيض Oxygen
الاسود fresh air




 كما بالصورة هذه الاماكن على الحائط بجانب سرير المريض​









جهاز مضخة المحاليل ذات المعدل الكبير 

واسمه Infuosion Pump 


 

ويوجد 
sensor
يتحكم في عدد القطرات اللي بتنزل
يعني مثلا
اذا كنا نريد انزال
5 ml\hr

فهو يتحكم في عدد القطرات التي تنزل







 


وهذا جهاز اسمه 




 Infusion Pumps - Syringe​​​

يستخدم فى معدل الضخ الصغير 
ويستخدم به سرنجه 0(ويستخدم اما سرنجه 50 او 20 ) مجرد وضعها فى الجهاز بيقرأها ويتعرف عليها ويكتب نوعه 
هذه السرنجه يوضع بها محلول مثل جرعه العلاج الكيماوى 



 
.



 

منقول بتصرف
​


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (28 ديسمبر 2010)

والله معلومات قيمه بين ادورها من قبل شهر جزاك الله خير


----------



## e.berakdar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## blackhorse (5 يناير 2011)

مشكورين اخواني لمساهماتكم وبالاخص اختنا الفاضلة ام وائل


----------



## alia mohamed ahmed (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alia mohamed ahmed (13 أبريل 2012)

الفرق شنو بين الicuوccu؟؟


----------



## أبوالزبير (18 أبريل 2012)

جمعت عدد طيب من الأجهزة بشرح مختصر غير مخل 
فجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## صمت الوفاء (21 أبريل 2012)

العنوان : apply quality 

how mangement plan ( work flow chart )

preventive maintenance &testing 
and corrective maintenance 
يعني كيف الخطوات التي اتعبها يوم يكون عندي مشكله في الجهار ما هي الاجرارت في مستشفى 
لديه شرح يوم الأثنين


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (29 أبريل 2012)

كشاف السقف فى العمليات مهم جدا.لان له تصميم معين ليساعد الطبيب على الرؤية الجيدة,و جزاك الله خيرا

​


----------



## fadil al habib (1 مايو 2012)

thanks you so mach for information


----------



## ام عباس العراق (15 مايو 2015)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات الرائعه


----------

